
High Performance Web Apps with Snap and Haskell - DanielRibeiro
http://www.infoq.com/interviews/collins-snap-haskell
======
nwmcsween
Can someone give use cases for high performance cpu bound server side web
applications? Even with high cpu usage you're still limited by the latency of
the connection.

~~~
mark_l_watson
One possible use would be handling lots of connections on a small server (I
noticed that Snap can use the event library), so runtime efficiency would
help. Also, in the programming language shootout benchmarks, Haskell compiled
apps appear to be memory efficient which would also help when using small
server instances.

~~~
alnayyir
>Haskell compiled apps appear to be memory efficient

Only in extremely contrived and highly tuned examples.

Programming language shootout is not a reality 99.999% of the community of a
given language ever experience, and Haskell is a particularly egregious case
of this.

Haskell's performance in those benchmarks was a concerted community effort and
the prevalence of various unexpected behaviors (such as space leaks) that are
subtle and hard to avoid make calling it memory efficient borderline
laughable.

I'll go ahead and preempt No True Scotsman responses and say you can spare me
using some kind of god-genius programmer as a "standard" for people who are
writing Haskell.

------
sambeau
Aargh! How many scrollbars does a web page need?

